# Wyndham Bonnet Creek--someone here sure messed up



## rickandcindy23

Just bending your ear a bit.  

We arrived late last night, really early AM today, after Southwest lost our grandson's carseat.  This caused a long delay at the airport for paperwork, of course, because ours wasn't the only thing that didn't make it from Denver.  Then the first loaner carseat from Southwest (good they had some) didn't work in the rental car.   No big deal.  Southwest provided another immediately and made sure it would have the necessary parts.  It was a delay, but it was a good experience.  The woman actually sat on the floor of the office to help our daughter figure out the loaner seat. 

Southwest did all they could to satisfy us.  I was very pleased with the service they provided, even though it was a good 90 minute delay.  We didn't leave the airport until around 10:45, and our flight arrived at about 9 PM.  Our tired grandson was in good spirits the entire time.  He is a trooper.  

We went to the grocery store, stopped for fast food and headed to Bonnet Creek to check into both units.  It was around 12:30 AM by then, and our grandson was asleep in the car in the loaner carseat with a full tummy.  

The "check-in" with Bonnet Creek's Alissa (sp?) and Erin at Bonnet Creek  was a nightmare.  They said we had one unit for the week, not two.  This is two RCI exchanges, made the same day, identical unit sizes.  I had two relation numbers on my email confirmations, which I didn't print out because I NEVER NEED THEM.  These two women kept saying it was the same  reservation and we had only one unit.  FRUSTRATION.  No manager came out to help.    The two women basically said we were wrong about having 2 reservations.  It was like talking to a brick wall.  

We all spent the first night in one unit, because we had the sleeping toddler, and they put our daughter in building 3, us in building 6.  Someone needed to get the little guy to bed and make sure he was safe, while the other two unpacked the cars.  It was faster to just go to our unit and unpack groceries and go straight to bed.  

Our son-in-law and granddaughter joined us this afternoon, separate flights due to our granddaughter's ballet rehearsal.  They missed all of the excitement.  

The two women who were supposed to make us feel welcome and check us in never apologized, never made us feel we were right, or that their computer could possibly be wrong.  The relation numbers on the RCI confirmations meant nothing to them.  How is it that Wyndham employees have no idea what a relation number is?  

Ironically, we had an email from a manager, who promised us units together, both with fireworks views.  We  had a guest a few months ago who was hassled endlessly by the sales department, and this manager wanted to make our stay special.  It was the worst experience we have ever had with a timeshare check-in process in 31 years, no exaggeration.  90 minutes of hassle.  How could these two women still insist that we had only one unit?  

This email from the manager was the only reason they begrudgingly gave us two units for the night, and they really didn't believe anything we said.  Still no apologies.  NONE.   

As much as I know about timeshare and exchanging, I still learn new things.   After attempting to prove to these stupid women that I had two reservations and being unable to convince them, even with email proof, which we forwarded to Erin's email address to print herself, they still doubted us.  The RCI site was down for the usual maintenance period, so I couldn't log into RCI to show them two separate reservations.  

What did I not do and not know?  I didn't know RCI had staff available for emergencies.  31 years of exchanges, many per year, and I didn't know that until after 9:00 AM today, when I tried to call to tell RCI about our nightmare.  You know why I didn't know RCI is available for emergencies during late nights and Sundays?  Because I never have had an issue in dozens of exchanges.  RCI is awesome.  I could have called them in the middle of the night?  RCI's Mazda (his name) was incredibly nice to my husband this AM, called the resort, then called us back and said the manager was aware of the error and was very sorry.  We should call this manager directly.  RCI stepped up and did everything right.  

I love RCI for being there.  I am still disgusted with Wyndham.  We are Wyndham Platinum owners, and the staff in the night made us feel unwanted.  Customer service at its worst.  

Out of paranoia, Rick called Vistana Fountains to make sure our second week was all set.  They assured him we have two units, near one another, far from the highway.  Starwood in Orlando is always superb with customer service.  

I am so upset with Wyndham, I have been bursting into tears all day.  Yep.

What did Wyndham do for us?  They moved our stuff into the two units we were supposed to have in the first place, including the refrigerated stuff because we had things to do today.  They gave us two gift baskets, with items we wouldn't buy ourselves because that is how gift baskets always are.  They each have a bottle of sparkling water (we need alcohol!), and a few bags of candy, a box of pita chips and a bag of sunflower kernels.  What do I have to say about that?  Big deal.  Seriously?  I could buy those items for $10, but I wouldn't buy any of them for myself.  

The manager also gave us a key to the presidential reserve lounge to watch the fireworks.  I don't know if we would even use it.   

A nice gift certificate for the spa for a few massages would be the ideal gift after such HORRIBLE customer service.  Or a gift certificate for the restaurant, for crying out loud.  

Other people would gripe like crazy at RCI until RCI gave them their exchange power and fee back.  It's not RCI's fault, so no way do I expect that.  

Wyndham is completely at fault, not RCI.  Wyndham did what they could apparently, so I expect nothing else of them at this point, but it is NOT ENOUGH.  

I am tired tonight.


----------



## Beefnot

I am very sorry to hear what you went through. I would be seething mad, and I don't know how I could keep from opening up a shook up can of whoop-a$$ on those pathetic excuses for front desk agents.  

Do you know what, if any, disciplinary action or training that management plans to direct at Alissa and Erin?  Was this a Wyndham system issue or incomptence issue or a little of both?

I never print out my confirmations either, but I do have them at the ready on my smartphone if necessary.


----------



## rapmarks

that presidential lounge was open every night for the fireworks, so that key is no big deal.  maybe you should post the special number for RCI proble;ms so we can all carry it with us.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

I think it is more an issue with PEOPLE and not WYNDHAM. At both WBC and Wyndham Ocean Walk, every time we had a slight issue or question, the people fixed it. Obviously, the sleaze - I mean sales - office is a whole different matter.

I agree, everyone who uses RCI should have their customer service number on-hand when checking in. No one knows if/when a resort will give them a headache.

RA


----------



## ronparise

rickandcindy23 said:


> Just bending your ear a bit.
> 
> 
> I love RCI for being there.  I am still disgusted with Wyndham.



"I love RCI for being there.  I am still disgusted with Wyndham"

You should know that Wyndham timeshares (Wyndham Vacation Ownership) and RCI (Wyndham Exchange and Rentals)  are two divisions same company...

Too late now, but something Ive learned in my 2 years of timeshares and 66 years of living is that S$#T happens and to call ahead (like you did with BlueGreen) to make sure all is in order before leaving home...and Ill bet you print your reservations from now on. Something else Ive learned is that late check-ins are asking for trouble, so I call ahead twice.



It took 90 minutes, but you did get  two rooms for the first night (which as you say, you didnt need or even use) and they did move you the next day and you did get an apology 

Dont get me wrong, Id be upset too but I would accept the apology and enjoy the rest of my two weeks in Orlando. What I dont understand is why the airline and RCI get a pass, but Wyndham doesnt....it sounds like they all contributed to your bad experience...and now I will too because I dont understand why you are so upset and because i think your anger is directed at the wrong people.

It sounds like your biggest grip is with the front desk clerks...because they couldnt believe their computer could be wrong, and then they didnt apologize.  For the record, Ive been to Bonnet Creek a number of times (not with an RCI exchange) and havent ever had a problem like yours. heck, even the gard at the gate has my name.  Perhaps they couldnt believe it  because the computer has always been right. (The computer probably was right, my bet is someone on the input end (at RCI?) did something wrong.)  

No doubt, the night clerks could have made this easier for you, but they didnt cause the problem. Also consider, that for folks with night jobs, the night job is almost always a second job. because at the wages we pay, one is not enough. You get what you give and I think a little understanding on your side would have gotten an apology from them


----------



## tschwa2

Sorry you had such a cr**py check in experience.  I have definitely become a person who re-confirms every stay 1-2 weeks before hand.  If I get any kind of a weird vibe like the agent had difficulty finding my reservation I will also call before leaving home the day of or the day before check in with an estimated ETA.  Any time I plan on arriving after 8pm I make sure they note my late check in time for my reservation.  This is also true if you have any special request in my reservation.  You are told that you don't have to reconfirm reservations these days but airlines, hotels, car rental and timeshares all make mistakes.  If I can't log onto the company's direct website and see my reservation and special request; as much as I hate to waste the time, I will call (or get my DH to call).

Hope the rest of your trip is smooth sailing.


----------



## Beefnot

Ron, calling ahead is important, yes. And perhaps Cindy should assign more blame to the other entities which contributed to the fiasco. However, there is absolutely no excusing pss poor service, even if it is someone's second job.


----------



## NHTraveler

One of the biggest issues was that you didn't have a printed confirmation.  It is in the travelers best interest to have it with them.  It could have saved you a lot of headache.  So...in a way, you triggered some of what you went through youself.  Always bring a printed confirmation even though you may never need it.  Nothing is 100% and sometimes mistakes happen.

Southwest (my favorite airline) delayed you about 90 minutes.  That was their fault.

RCI may not have had the correct info in their computer.

Wyndham had two individuals who may not have put the correct info into their computer when looking up and only found one.  A printed copy of the confirmation would have helped.

Knowing you were behind, you went to the grocery store and fast food.  Could the groceries have been done the next day?  You were already way behind your schedule.

Just my observation.  I s*cks when trips start off right.  Hopefully, you will be able to enjoy the rest of it.

Also, you got a couple gift baskets.  You may not have bought the stuff, but they at least tried and they corrected the issue the next day.


----------



## MommaBear

I am sorry that you had such a bad check in experience on top of a long and trying day. It is very hard to start out a vacation that way!

My daughter is a manager at a boutique hotel and the stories I hear... It is very hard for her to keep staff because they can only pay about $10 an hour, so the turnover rate is high and the people who want to do those jobs have limited education and experience. There are guests with legitimate complaints such as yours, but there are also those guests who demand a crib at 10 pm but never reserved one, so someone has to run the 30 miles round trip to the only open store to buy a crib, those who have recieved verbal and email confirmation about their rates only to swear at the front desk staff about those same rates, the complaints about only king beds, only double beds, no suites left available when what they reserved is available. The night shift is also the least desirable so sometimes the only staff available to work are the newbies, the desperate or the poor performers. 

The best thing to do is to request a manager as the front desk staff really has only the information in front of them and generally cannot make other decisions because only the manager has that power.

Beefnot, as tempting as it is to unleash your venom on that staff, they have little power and little incentive to change how things happen. The best person to talk to it the manager who does have that power. All that happens when the front desk staff gets verbally abused is that they quit, then they have to be replaced, the training has to be rushed, the customer service experience and knowledge is limited and then the cycle repeats itself.


----------



## Beefnot

MommaBear said:


> Beefnot, as tempting as it is to unleash your venom on that staff, they have little power and little incentive to change how things happen. The best person to talk to it the manager who does have that power. All that happens when the front desk staff gets verbally abused is that they quit, then they have to be replaced, the training has to be rushed, the customer service experience and knowledge is limited and then the cycle repeats itself.



I was being tongue in cheek. I do not berate service staff, but instead alwaysalwaysalways ask for a manager if I realize I am dealing with incompetence or inability to resolve my issues.


----------



## DeniseM

To avoid what Cindy went through, I would never show up anywhere without an original copy of the confirmation(s) and verifying the reservation(s) both early, and right before departure.  Even with reservations made through Wyndham, they sometimes don't show up at Bonnet Creek for weeks - not sure what the problem is.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Ron, be careful of making excuses for Wyndham.  This is pure stupidity.  I would have continued my post last night, if not for being exhausted.  So here is a little more...

How did this mess up happen and does it really matter?  Yes, it does, but it's a long story.  

The original email from the first manager, Kathleen, was clear we would have two separate units, fireworks views.  Well, she did originally have that arranged.  The inventory manager had to move people around for construction near building 1, which we were originally assigned.  This inventory manager saw two units in our name and didn't check to see if we actually had TWO UNITS, and he cancelled one.  You know why.  I don't have to tell you.  

Even though it was an RCI exchange, I think they went back to their rules of no two units in the same name without a guest certificate.  That is my assumption.  They cancelled the other one.  

Why didn't the manager come out of the hole he/ she was in at that late hour.  Alissa kept going back there to "talk to the manager."  We are not in the habit of printing all confirmations because it's a waste of paper.  But I will now.  Not that it would have mattered to these nitwits.

Ron, we didn't call because we had an email from a manager, acknowledging our two units would have fireworks views and would be together.

Even seeing the written confirmations, when we forwarded them to these two buffoons' personal email accounts, they couldn't see the difference between the two confirmations.  We pointed out that there were two different relation numbers.  Apparently it was something they never saw before.

I wish I had known about the RCI regular number having an option for emergencies!!!!  

RCI couldn't have done better.  Nothing at all for RCI to take the blame for, Ron.  We had to separate relation #'s, but the staff would not believe us.  It was ludicrous.  

Stupid me for not realizing I could have called RCI anytime.  Again, 31 years with no issues upon check-in.  Southwest, everyone makes mistakes, and it's how you acknowledge it. 

Wyndham did misplace the car seat, which Southwest delivered early in the morning yesterday.  We didn't get it from Wyndham until we had to start calling like crazy to locate it.  It didn't get transferred to the units we are in currently.  It wasn't in the other unit either, because we could still use the key for access and tried that in our panic to get the car seat quickly.  We called yesterday morning to have it delivered, and it just didn't get here until we were nearly late for Biergarten.  We had to nag, and I am not a nag.


----------



## MFT

I think the fact that you were dealing with the "night shift" states it all.  For thirty years, I've worked for an industry that is 24/7, and sadly, the night shift is traditionally the newest hires and the least experienced.  Why?  Because no one wants to work the graveyard shift, and these people are put into these positions, with hopes that they eventually get transitioned down into an evening or better yet, a day position.  Of course, this process also weeds out those who are only their short term, and gives the company the opportunity to groom those on this shift who show initiative, the ability to progress and yes, get into a better schedule down the road. 

In your case, the night people were just reading what was in their system (you stated that the inventory manager in fact cancelled one of the reservations...).  Thankfully, they got you into two units.  One of the problems is these people just don't have the power to override the computer, or to make things happen the way we would like them to.  The fact that the manager hid away in his office, speaks volumes of his abilities...  Maybe if he had got out of his chair and not worried if he was winning whatever game he was playing online, things could have been straightened out more timely.  

As a point of reference, it's like the waitress that takes the blunt of a bad meal at a restaurant.  We were at a place yesterday, where it seemed that no one was happy with what they were getting, and this poor girl was the "face" of the restaurant, as the server.  She had to deal with the complaints, the issues, and ultimately more than likely the low tips.  One complaint was about a meal, and she went to the kitchen (BTW: the owner is the cook), and came back and said she was sorry, but she could not credit the meal off the check.  At our table, two of the four meals were okay, the other two were just awful.  I did tip the waitress decently, as it wasn't her fault, but I will never go back, and if anyone asks, I'll tell them what I think of the place (Just like you did here).

Have a great rest of a trip while in FL!


----------



## Sandy VDH

Did you ever get your second unit?  I didn't see that in your comments. 

Did they admit their error in the process?


----------



## Rent_Share

rickandcindy23 said:


> This inventory manager saw two units in our name and didn't check to see if we actually had TWO UNITS, and he canceled one. You know why. I don't have to tell you.


 
Hilton Hotels did this to me due to two reservations with the same First and Last Name, Since I had a conformation number they accommodated me



NHTraveler said:


> Southwest (my favorite airline) delayed you about 90 minutes. That was their fault.
> 
> Knowing you were behind, you went to the grocery store and fast food. Could the groceries have been done the next day? You were already way behind your schedule.


 
Since Southwest is "your favorite airline" you should be fully aware that beyond peanuts and pretzels no food is available on any SW flight at any price.

A 9:00 Arrival time is 7:00 PM MST so planning to stop for dinner from the airport is not an unreasonable plan, an additional 90 minute delay with a toddler makes it critical, The decision to stop for breakfast provisions at the store as opposed to arriving inside the compound with nothing open to have in the morning when the toddler wakes up was also prudent)

YMMV


----------



## Beefnot

Sandy VDH said:


> Did you ever get your second unit?  I didn't see that in your comments.
> 
> Did they admit their error in the process?



They got their second unit.



rickandcindy23 said:


> What did Wyndham do for us?  *They moved our stuff into the two units we were supposed to have in the first place*, including the refrigerated stuff because we had things to do today.  They gave us two gift baskets, with items we wouldn't buy ourselves because that is how gift baskets always are.  They each have a bottle of sparkling water (we need alcohol!), and a few bags of candy, a box of pita chips and a bag of sunflower kernels.  What do I have to say about that?  Big deal.  Seriously?  I could buy those items for $10, but I wouldn't buy any of them for myself.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Missed that somehow.  Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## MFT

I was wondering, since both my wife and I are on the RCI plan, I assume we could have one reservation in my name, and a second in my wife's?  Or will they both pull my wife's, as she is the primary name on the account?


----------



## Renny30

Wyndham customer service seemed to be short of hostile. Shame on those chicks on the nightshift, but isn't the real problem here the lack of proof of purchase? The reason we get confirmations is to prove we have the reservation. 

I hope you are having fun at this point. Tell management to forget the key. How about one of those pool cabanas.


----------



## Renny30

Rent_Share said:


> Since Southwest is "your favorite airline" you should be fully aware that beyond peanuts and pretzels no food is available on any SW flight at any price.
> 
> YMMV



They have doing the peanut and pretzel thing since I was in grad school, maybe always.


----------



## chriskre

Sorry you had issues at Bonnet Creek.  

I've not had any problems at Bonnet Creek but I always use my own points or rent from an owner to stay there.  My new favorite off site resort when traveling with friends.  

Just curious why you did exchanges instead of using your own points.
The presidential reserve units are way nicer than the exchange units and you could get yourself one those of those beautiful 4 bedrooms without all the hassle of dealing with all the issues that can happen with an exchange.  

I think the RCI exchangers are low on the totem pole with Wyn.  Not that I have personally had any issues but I don't have as many years of Wyn ownership experience as you do.   Hope I didn't jinx myself.  :ignore:

Enjoy the rest of your trip.  Sounds like this isn't anything that a few frozen drinks at the pool bar can't make you forget.  Enjoy the lazy river.


----------



## New2time

How about sharing that RCI 24 hour number? Could come in handy one day.


----------



## NHTraveler

Rent_Share said:


> Since Southwest is "your favorite airline" you should be fully aware that beyond peanuts and pretzels no food is available on any SW flight at any price.
> 
> A 9:00 Arrival time is 7:00 PM MST so planning to stop for dinner from the airport is not an unreasonable plan, an additional 90 minute delay with a toddler makes it critical, The decision to stop for breakfast provisions at the store as opposed to arriving inside the compound with nothing open to have in the morning when the toddler wakes up was also prudent)
> 
> YMMV



I guess I am prepared for whatever comes my way.  I print my confirmations and boarding passes and take what I might need on the plane with me.  If/When something happens, I have what I need at the time.  I'm a planner and plan ahead.  I don't need their peanuts and pretzels.


----------



## ronparise

Beefnot said:


> Ron, calling ahead is important, yes. And perhaps Cindy should assign more blame to the other entities which contributed to the fiasco. However, there is absolutely no excusing pss poor service, even if it is someone's second job.



The complaint is poor service and attitude and Im not excusing that only offering a possible  explanation.The fact is she got her two units that night and didnt even use the second one
And the mistake was made, further up the line, not by the front desk staff

and Cindy, Im not making excuses for Wyndham, in fact I think thats where your anger should be directed, Not at "these two buffoons" as you put it

Ive worked on the front lines of several large companies and government organizations;all my considerably long life,  as a paper boy for the Washington Post, as a waiter for J Willard Marriott, as an inspector for the State of Maryland, as a stock broker for Dean Witter, and now as a real estate agent selling homes built by several National Builders. and renting vacation properties managed by the likes of Wyndham.  As was said in a post above, we on the front lines have to take the crap for mistakes made anywhere in the system and most of us do with a smile on our face, but if you treat me like a buffoon, a buffoon is what you'll get.


----------



## SOS8260456

Cindy,

Hugs for the bad start to your vacation.  I know you have been looking forward to this.  We would have done a quick stop for food also.  I can't even imagine getting to the resort that late with no food and Bonnet Creek does not have room service.

While I always enjoy our stays at Bonnet Creek, sometimes that front desk staff just does not know what they are doing and management is never available.  I am thankful that they didn't rent your unit out since they are know to overbook

Chris, 
I own alot of Wyndham points, but with my other ownerships, it can be much cheaper to trade into Bonnet Creek through RCI, so why should I waste the points.  I am sure this is what Cindy was doing.

I think Cindy would have had the same problem with or without the printed confirmations.  Who is to say that she didn't print the confirmations and then cancel one of them?  I think the staff would have still given her a hard time, especially since there were initially two units and then one was cancelled in the their system.

Hope today went much better.


----------



## tschwa2

I agree I think the front desk would have had the same problem if they couldn't find the reservations in the computer even if Cindy had presented written confirmations dated the same day from RCI.

Sounds similar to the problem rrlongwell had at Edisto.  Except he/she claimed to show up for a Wyndham reservation with confirmation in hand and had trouble getting her reserved unit.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel

Bonnett Creek is hands down my favorite resort. We visit at least 3 times a year. I am so sorry that Cindy had such an awful experience. Mistakes happen, but for me anyway, rarely at Bonnett Creek. The staff is usually friendly and accomodating. If there is ever a problem in our Unit, I call and get it fixed. We have never had to go through a lost reservation experience. (thank goodness!) I would encourage Cindy to write a letter to the resort manager, and maybe Wyndham corporate. They should not have incompetent staff working! It makes a bad name for the whole resort! Maybe the girls were new, if so, where was the supervisor? Why wasn't the night manager handling this personally? It is so upsetting when my "home resort" gets such bad comments! Cindy and family, I sure hope you are enjoying your vacation now that the room situation is fixed.


----------



## Rent_Share

And for those of you who are/were smug about the OP not having the paper copy




			
				rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> Even seeing the written confirmations, when we forwarded them to these two buffoons' *personal email accounts*, they couldn't see the difference between the two confirmations. We pointed out that there were two different relation numbers. Apparently it was something they never saw before.


 
An electronic copy was forwarded to the front desk clerks, who obviously were too low on the totem pole to have a Wyndham email account.


----------



## Don40

I too have had lousy customer service at BC in the last year.  I think that BC has gotten so big they can hardly keep up with maintenance, training and hiring quality people.

This is really sad as I use to go about  once a month if not more.  I cannot tell you the last time I have stayed at BC.  Last yesr Ii had a horrible experience when my son was in a soccer tournament, got locked out of the room, the lock was broken and it took 4 hours to finally get in the room past midnight, and my son had to play early the next day. He was crying from being tired and needing sleep to perform the next day.  They finally after midnight gave us another room, and did not offer to move our items.  we were lugging our items from one tower to another after midnight. 

Wyndham, did give me Back my points for the night, but when you experience this we were ready to stay at  the Omni like the rest of the team.  Sad lesson to learn.  We lost the game the next day as he was dragging on the field.

I still have the emotion when I revisit this experience.  Also the couch in the room was peeling and looked horrible.

I can definately tell the quality has gone way down.  WYN is over using the property by overselling rentals etc. to try for more sales

Don


----------



## chriskre

SOS8260456 said:


> Chris,
> I own alot of Wyndham points, but with my other ownerships, it can be much cheaper to trade into Bonnet Creek through RCI, so why should I waste the points.  I am sure this is what Cindy was doing.



Oh I understand that because I do it myself.  That's why I end up renting points from a megaowner instead of using my own many times.  It's cheaper than even using my own points.  

It's just that this is one resort where the regular rooms and the Presidential units are just so much different that it's worth booking the Presidentials with that megaowner discount that you guys get.   I believe that Cindy with her millions of points also gets that discount.  I don't get it so I rent from someone who does and passes the savings onto me.


----------



## am1

chriskre said:


> Oh I understand that because I do it myself.  That's why I end up renting points from a megaowner instead of using my own many times.  It's cheaper than even using my own points.
> 
> It's just that this is one resort where the regular rooms and the Presidential units are just so much different that it's worth booking the Presidentials with that megaowner discount that you guys get.   I believe that Cindy with her millions of points also gets that discount.  I don't get it so I rent from someone who does and passes the savings onto me.



Agreed.  

[deleted]  

The resort did accomodate Cindy with 2 rooms in the same tower with firework views.  Those should be left for owners.

I would not make excuses for a team that lost a soccer game when one kid went to bed late.  Maybe the other team just tried harder?


----------



## Beefnot

am1 said:


> I would not make excuses for a team that lost a soccer game when one kid went to bed late.  Maybe the other team just tried harder?



Perhaps, but have you seen Don40's kid play? One word comes to mind: David Beckham. Okay, two words.

Don, just trying to help you out here.


----------



## ronparise

am1 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> [deleted]
> 
> The resort did accomodate Cindy with 2 rooms in the same tower with firework views.  Those should be left for owners.
> 
> I would not make excuses for a team that lost a soccer game when one kid went to bed late.  Maybe the other team just tried harder?



It wasnt the whole resort that took care of Cindy that night, It was two specific employees at the resort that took care of her. 


In my experience the fireworks views are assigned at the resort. And whether or not you are a Wyndham owner or even an owner at Bonnet creek makes little difference. From Cindy's post I would assume that they try to give the best rooms and the best views to folks that complain a lot (like Cindy). Heres why she was originally assigned a fireworks view (in her own words)  _Ironically, we had an email from a manager, who promised us units together, both with fireworks views.We had a guest a few months ago who was hassled endlessly by the sales department, and this manager wanted to make our stay special"._ Clearly Cindy is known here, not because she is a Wyndham Platinum Owner. Its because she demands a lot and complains effectively. ...Next week shes moving on to Blue Green, but her room  better not be near the Highway

Someone has to get a room without a fireworks view, someone will get a dumpster view, and someone will be near the road. and someone will get the most beautiful room and view ever. Its clear that if we are at the same resort as Cindy, we wont get first choice...


----------



## geekette

am1 said:


> I would not make excuses for a team that lost a soccer game when one kid went to bed late.  Maybe the other team just tried harder?



Yah, I was wondering about that!  Soccer game was lost and it was the resort's fault?!  Clearly I'm not that up on soccer, but I thought there were more people on the field than one kid?

I was a kid athlete and know that when there is rest needed, it can happen.  I am lucky enough as an adult to be able to sleep most anywhere, and much of that is because as a kid, I had to.  I don't believe that there was NO PLACE AT ALL for the boy to rest.

Making excuses teaches the kid that it isn't their fault, they were a victim.  Not a good lesson.

But I am sorry that a resort evokes strong emotions about a lost soccer game.


----------



## Beefnot

Whew, Ron doesn't mince words. I do not know Cindy and have not read enough of her posts to corroborate the attitude, hyper-demandingness, or sense of entitlement that you refer to. But I appreciate your contrarian perspective.  It might even be spot on. I dunno.


----------



## am1

Beefnot said:


> Whew, Ron doesn't mince words. I do not know Cindy and have not read enough of her posts to corroborate the attitude, hyper-demandingness, or sense of entitlement that you refer to. But I appreciate your contrarian perspective.  It might even be spot on. I dunno.



I am wondering why it has not been edited yet.


----------



## geekette

am1 said:


> I am wondering why it has not been edited yet.



Why?  What rules did he break?


----------



## rickandcindy23

We don't have FIREWORKS VIEWS.  We have lake and pool views.  We are in units 6901 and 6903.  The resort is packed with people.  

Everyone gets a fair chance at a great unit here.  The units are really nice.  Personally, I would rather be at the Hilton, but those 1-in-4 rules are just so annoying. 

The nice manager that figured out the error has been VERY kind.  I like him, even though I haven't spoken to him even once this trip, but Rick has, so I haven't been dealing directly.  He did send a nice letter with the basket.   

Everything that could go wrong pretty much did.  Even the internet for the first two days was sketchy and not really working most of the last two days.  The resort's manager (whatever his name is) sent the company from Brighthouse to fix the internet yesterday.  It's working great today.  

The nightmare is fading in my brain.  I think the car seat issue was our last real annoyance with Wyndham, but they were looking for a car seat, that is what the manager said the next day, and the car seat was in a bag.  

Here is a little snippet Rick got from the manager:  He received several emails from the two women at check-in, and Rick kind of got from him that
 the women were basically tattling on the night manager.


----------



## DaveNV

Cindy, let me join with those who are offering online hugs for the inconvenience.  If it had happened at noon instead of midnight, I'll bet it would have been handled differently.  No excuse for the night staff, certainly, but after a long travel day and hassle at the airport, perhaps it seemed worse than it might otherwise have been.  I'm glad you got it sorted out.

Regarding the printing out of your confirmation documents:  We had this discussion just a few days ago with friends we're traveling with to Mexico next week.  I made a joke about how anal I get, that I always print out every email, confirmation, itinerary, coupon, and whatever other document I think I'll need on any trip.  Then I place them (here's the totally anal part of this) in a certain pocket of the carryon I always use, in order of need.  For example:  (1)Car park reservation, then (2)airline confirmation and check-in documents, (3)car rental reservation, (4)timeshare reservation confirmation, (5)tour group reservation, etc.  So the page at the front of the stack is the next page I need to use.  When I need something, I know the next page is the next thing I'll be looking for.  If I don't need it, or when I'm done with it, the page gets filed at the back of the stack, so the next front page is ready to produce in a flash if the need arises.

Is it overkill?  Probably.  Have I ever had an issue providing proof of something?  Nope.  At minimum, it's cheap insurance that I have the evidence, just in case I arrive late to check in to a timeshare and I get grief from the VI (that's *V*illage *I*diot) who is working the check-in desk.  

Enjoy your Orlando trip.  I've heard it's the happiest place on Earth!  

Dave


----------



## chriskre

rickandcindy23 said:


> Personally, I would rather be at the Hilton, but those 1-in-4 rules are just so annoying.
> 
> .



You could always sell some of those Wyn points and make room for an HGVC contract so you wouldn't have to deal with that 1 in 4.  
Always seems to be room at the inn for HGVC owners.


----------



## hypnotiq

BMWguynw said:


> Regarding the printing out of your confirmation documents:  We had this discussion just a few days ago with friends we're traveling with to Mexico next week.  I made a joke about how anal I get, that I always print out every email, confirmation, itinerary, coupon, and whatever other document I think I'll need on any trip.  Then I place them (here's the totally anal part of this) in a certain pocket of the carryon I always use, in order of need.  For example:  (1)Car park reservation, then (2)airline confirmation and check-in documents, (3)car rental reservation, (4)timeshare reservation confirmation, (5)tour group reservation, etc.  So the page at the front of the stack is the next page I need to use.  When I need something, I know the next page is the next thing I'll be looking for.  If I don't need it, or when I'm done with it, the page gets filed at the back of the stack, so the next front page is ready to produce in a flash if the need arises.



Im exactly the same way. Yes, I bring my laptop, my slate, my phone, and all my other gadgets with me but its nice to have the paper right there in case you have crappy service, cant get on wifi, etc.


----------



## chriskre

BMWguynw said:


> Regarding the printing out of your confirmation documents:  We had this discussion just a few days ago with friends we're traveling with to Mexico next week.  I made a joke about how anal I get, that I always print out every email, confirmation, itinerary, coupon, and whatever other document I think I'll need on any trip.  Then I place them (here's the totally anal part of this) in a certain pocket of the carryon I always use, in order of need.  For example:  (1)Car park reservation, then (2)airline confirmation and check-in documents, (3)car rental reservation, (4)timeshare reservation confirmation, (5)tour group reservation, etc.  So the page at the front of the stack is the next page I need to use.  When I need something, I know the next page is the next thing I'll be looking for.  If I don't need it, or when I'm done with it, the page gets filed at the back of the stack, so the next front page is ready to produce in a flash if the need arises.
> 
> Is it overkill?  Probably.  Have I ever had an issue providing proof of something?  Nope.  At minimum, it's cheap insurance that I have the evidence, just in case I arrive late to check in to a timeshare and I get grief from the VI (that's *V*illage *I*diot) who is working the check-in desk.
> 
> Dave



OMG Dave!  I do this exact same thing.  :hysterical:
Glad to see I'm not the only paranoid person out there.


----------



## am1

geekette said:


> Why?  What rules did he break?



None that I know if but I did not think I broke any rules either and my post was edited for me.


----------



## NHTraveler

chriskre said:


> OMG Dave!  I do this exact same thing.  :hysterical:
> Glad to see I'm not the only paranoid person out there.



I do this as well.  I like to have everything in arms reach while traveling.  Makes for a much smoother trip.


----------



## Rent_Share

geekette said:


> Why? What rules did he break?


 
Not going to respond


----------



## Renny30

BMWguynw said:


> I made a joke about how anal I get, that I always print out every email, confirmation, itinerary, coupon, and whatever other document I think I'll need on any trip.  Then I place them (here's the totally anal part of this) in a certain pocket of the carryon I always use, in order of need.  For example:  (1)Car park reservation, then (2)airline confirmation and check-in documents, (3)car rental reservation, (4)timeshare reservation confirmation, (5)tour group reservation, etc.  So the page at the front of the stack is the next page I need to use.  When I need something, I know the next page is the next thing I'll be looking for.  If I don't need it, or when I'm done with it, the page gets filed at the back of the stack, so the next front page is ready to produce in a flash if the need arises.



That's me. Everything in order in a special file. Sticky notes if necessary. Just my way. Wish I could be a little less anal sometimes.


----------



## SOS8260456

ronparise said:


> Someone has to get a room without a fireworks view, someone will get a dumpster view, and someone will be near the road. and someone will get the most beautiful room and view ever. Its clear that if we are at the same resort as Cindy, we wont get first choice...



Cindy was not "bending our ears" because she didn't get a fireworks view.  She just mentioned that information to stress that she had spoken with a manager about having 2 units prior to the trip.  She was upset because they initially didn't have the units and kept saying she wasn't entitled to the units.  It was eventually cleared up, but I think by her posting her experience, maybe another traveler might learn something from it.  Although, again, I don't think having anything printed out would have changed these employees' atitudes.

The communication with the manager was done because a guest she sent was harassed by the sales staff on a previous visit.  Ron, if sales staff harasses your guests, are you going to sit back and allow that to happen?  Wouldn't you complain?

While I think most of us Tuggers, especially when we are exchanging into a resort, will be OK with what we get, I also see nothing wrong with making requests for the better views.  I know I certainly am not going to make a request for the dumpster view and that does not make me or Cindy or anyone else for that matter a selfish complaining person.  I think one of the frequently asked questions on TUG is "I am staying at such and such a place, what view/unit should I request?"


I am also "anal" in printing off everything from driving directions (even with Onstar in the car) to confirmations and everything is put in the folder in the exact order that I will need them.  Luckily, I don't think I have ever actually needed them, but Cindy's experience just proves that even if they were never needed in the past, I still better keep my system.

Maybe I don't read enough TUG posts, but this is the first time I saw a personal attack comments on a "venting" post, especially to a long time TUG contributor.  Sure, I have seen posts from people who's personalities just don't mix, but this is a first for me.  For a moment I almost thought I was on another major DIScussion board.


----------



## rickandcindy23

> In my experience the fireworks views are assigned at the resort. And whether or not you are a Wyndham owner or even an owner at Bonnet creek makes little difference. From Cindy's post I would assume that they try to give the best rooms and the best views to folks that complain a lot (like Cindy). Heres why she was originally assigned a fireworks view (in her own words) Ironically, we had an email from a manager, who promised us units together, both with fireworks views.We had a guest a few months ago who was hassled endlessly by the sales department, and this manager wanted to make our stay special". Clearly Cindy is known here, not because she is a Wyndham Platinum Owner. Its because she demands a lot and complains effectively. ...Next week shes moving on to Blue Green, but her room better not be near the Highway



Geez, Ron, seriously?  We do not have a FIREWORKS view.  We have a lake and pool view.  It's fine.  I never cared about the FIREWORKS view, so get over it.  The manager offered it, because we had a customer who was hassled beyond belief by the sales department here.  Geez, people should be able to say no to the sales staff.  

I am not a demanding person, but I am married to a firefighter who cannot sleep with traffic noise because he is a light sleeper after being a firefighter for 37 years and counting.  We have stayed at _*Vistana*_ Fountains before, and we know some units are unbearable with noise because they back to the highway.  It's bad.  Rick couldn't sleep.  We own at STARWOOD so kind of knew they would oblige us, anyway.  I sleep with all noise.  I don't have to listen for an alarm 4-5 times per night like he does every third day of his life.   

About the complaint: A customer of ours (you rent too, don't you Ron?) had Antoinette tell them over and over again that they will not get to use any of the facilities here if they don't go on the timeshare tour.  She also called their room and told them to PREPARE TO BE EVICTED for not attending the tour.  They scrambled the first few days to get a hotel room, and they emailed us after the fact.  How do you think that came over to the sales manager here?  She was very upset with Antoinette, and guess what?  The people got a free stay here, and we had to reimburse what they paid for the unit.  So YES, we did get a little special attention, as YOU would also expect.  

Lots of people have special requests.  I am not a special case.  Not being near the interstate highway is a reasonable request at Vistana, especially   for an OWNER.  

I don't appreciate your intolerance, Ron.  You owe me an apology, but it isn't likely going to happen.  You have been very accusative.  I don't deserve it, and you are making assumptions about ME.  I am not a difficult person and travel 10 weeks per year on average.


----------



## chriskre

I agree.  I don't think it unreasonable for a Wyndham owner to request special perks even if exchanging in.  Especially someone who owns millions of points.  I know at Disney I have gotten my requests honored and even gotten DVC perks included on an RCI stay.  I have even gotten Wyndham to upgrade my view on an RCI points exchange into Wyndham in the past.  It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## DeniseM

Folks - Please focus on the *issues at the resort*, instead of criticizing the poster who had the issues.


----------



## Beefnot

DeniseM said:


> Folks - Please focus on the *issues at the resort*, instead of criticizing the poster who had the issues.



Denise, for the most part I like your moderation style and choices.  Perhaps you can have one of your more green moderator colleagues learn from you.


----------



## Beefnot

SOS8260456 said:


> Maybe I don't read enough TUG posts, but this is the first time I saw a personal attack comments on a "venting" post, especially to a long time TUG contributor.  Sure, I have seen posts from people who's personalities just don't mix, but this is a first for me.  For a moment I almost thought I was on another major DIScussion board.



Oh I've seen plenty here on TUG, and I've contributed more than my fair share myself.  For what it's worth, Ron probably should walk back some of the tone and barbs, seeing as he was not there.  Even if Cindy were a genuinely nasty human being, sometimes nasty human beings can have legitimate gripes.  

I didn't say it as a venting post, but a challenge to the OP to look inwardly and stop blaming others for her bad experience.  For all I know it could be spot on or dead wrong.  It was a bit harsh and sarcastic, yes, but hey that's Ron, and it was directed at a TUG O.G. who can presumably take it, as opposed to a newbie who had have got run off the site.

There are people who I genuinely do not like on TUG, and I am absolutely certain of the reverse, but I can see the value in a bit more civility in our disagreements and challenges.  But please don't hold back on delivering hostility to anything I post.  I love it.  It amuses me.  I love the debate.  I grow from it.  I get stronger.  Okay, enough with the narcicism.

Okay, now back to the show...


----------



## Rent_Share

rickandcindy23 said:


> About the complaint: A customer of ours (you rent too, don't you Ron?) had
> Antoinette tell them over and over again that they will not get to use any of the facilities here if they don't go on the timeshare tour. She also called their room and told them to PREPARE TO BE EVICTED for not attending the tour. They scrambled the first few days to get a hotel room, and they emailed us after the fact. How do you think that came over to the sales manager here? She was very upset with Antoinette, and guess what? The people got a free stay here, and we had to reimburse what they paid for the unit. So YES, we did get a little special attention, as YOU would also expect.
> .


 
I can't think of anything short of termination and suspension of her and the sales manager's real estate licenses that would satisfy me for the treatment your renter received from the sales department


----------



## ampaholic

I think the real issue we should concentrate on is "sharing knowledge" - Cindy: could you possibly post the RCI phone number for late nites, if you have it?

I have learned from this thread and others to call ahead to the resort and also carry the confirmation with me.

I have only stayed at a Wyndham once and was treated like royalty - got one of the best rooms in the place - I was a VRI*ity exchanger if that matters.

Denise: Hope the Giants can keep up your Giants avatar for awhile. :whoopie:


----------



## Beefnot

ampaholic said:


> I have only stayed at a Wyndham once and was treated like royalty - got one of the best rooms in the place - I was a VRI*ity exchanger if that matters.



Ohhh, here we go.  Ron, do you see this?  Yet another loudmouthed, self-entitled, antagonistic bully who expects the world to bend around his whim.

Ok, enough humoring myself.  I really need to get back to work.  Have fun today, ladies and gents.


----------



## rickandcindy23

> I think the real issue we should concentrate on is "sharing knowledge" - Cindy: could you possibly post the RCI phone number for late nites, if you have it?



It's the regular number: 800-338-7777, and when RCI is closed, the option #1 is for emergencies, instead of for exchange-related business.  In my 31 years of timesharing, I have never had to call after hours (or at all) to complain about anything with my stays.  I didn't know the option #1 existed for me to call.  I won't use it much, but this time, yes, I should have called at 1:00 AM, as soon as they said we had only one reservation.  

Aside from what some might think, I am not a complainer.  Traffic noise bothers Rick, as well it should, because of his job.  He works by I-70, under the highway, near where I-25 and I-70 intersect.  He doesn't work in a quiet area, and he has to be more aware of the alarm now, because they turned it way down after studies showed that firefighters could wake up without the very loud alarms, causing more stress than necessary.


----------



## geekette

Rent_Share said:


> I can't think of anything short of termination and suspension of her and the sales manager's real estate licenses that would satisfy me for the treatment your renter received from the sales department



Termination, for sure!  Threatening eviction is sick!!

can't say as to appropriateness for revoking licenses, tho.  I wouldn't think there is a moral's clause for them?


----------



## rickandcindy23

SOS and Rent_Share, thanks for your personal messages.  I appreciate it.  

This really could put me off of TUG for a while.  At least most people get it.  Some do not skip around the post and take what they want from it to make them think they know me.  All of "their" insinuations are completely wrong.  

I will never vent on TUG about anything again.  

Ron, you have really turned my opinion around of you.  You are too stubborn to admit you didn't even really read my post.  Vistana Fountains is different from Bluegreen.  We own in the Starwood system, but yet again, these are exchanges, so I should not request anything special like being away from the highway, apparently, because that is just too picky.  The resort knows us and has us down as owners.  

If you want to come by here and say hello, Ron, please do.  We are in unit 6903.  Our kids and grandkids are in 6901.  LAKE AND POOL VIEWS. So if the resort staff knows you so well, perhaps you are here quite a bit and are planning to be here this week.  Friday, we move to *Vistana *Fountains.  You won't be able to get in that gate because it's for owners and exchangers only.


----------



## Rent_Share

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes...ing=&URL=0400-0499/0475/Sections/0475.42.html



> 475.42 Violations and penalties
> 
> A person may not disseminate or cause to be disseminated by any means any false or misleading information for the purpose of offering for sale, or for the purpose of causing or inducing any other person to purchase, lease, or rent, real estate located in the state or for the purpose of causing or inducing any other person to acquire an interest in the title to real estate located in the state.
> 
> (2) PENALTIES.—Any person who violates any of the provisions of subsection (1) is guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083, or, if a corporation, it is guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.083, except when a different punishment is prescribed by this chapter. Nothing in this chapter shall prohibit the prosecution under any other criminal statute of this state of any person for an act or conduct prohibited by this section; however, in such cases, the state may prosecute under this section or under such other statute, or may charge both offenses in one prosecution, but the sentence imposed shall not be a greater fine or longer sentence than that prescribed for the offense which carries the more severe penalties. A civil case, criminal case, or a denial, revocation, or suspension proceeding may arise out of the same alleged state of facts, and the pendency or result of one such case or proceeding shall not stay or control the result of either of the others.


----------



## Egret1986

*Hmmmmm, I remember 2009 well....and before and after.*

Wyndam just happens to be the "bad guy" at the moment.  Sure, anybody would have been upset.  Ron, me or anyone that went through that experience.  But I did have to shake my head and chuckle, when I saw your cheerleading about RCI.  It seems like in 2009 there were no less than 1000 posts about how awful RCI was for making changes that interrupted things for you.



rickandcindy23 said:


> Just bending your ear a bit.
> 
> RCI is awesome.   RCI stepped up and did everything right.
> 
> I love RCI for being there.
> 
> I am so upset with Wyndham, I have been bursting into tears all day.  Yep.
> 
> What did Wyndham do for us?
> 
> Wyndham is completely at fault, not RCI.  Wyndham did what they could apparently, so I expect nothing else of them at this point, but it is NOT ENOUGH.



Yes, you should be able to dictate what is enough.   I doubt they could do enough.  



rickandcindy23 said:


> Ron, be careful of making excuses for Wyndham.  This is pure stupidity.  I would have continued my post last night, if not for being exhausted.  So here is a little more...
> 
> I wish I had known about the RCI regular number having an option for emergencies!!!!
> 
> RCI couldn't have done better.
> 
> Stupid me for not realizing I could have called RCI anytime.
> 
> We had to nag, and I am not a nag.



Watch out RCI and you had better be there when the calls come in, now that the number to the "bat phone" has been discovered. 



rickandcindy23 said:


> SOS and Rent_Share, thanks for your personal messages.  I appreciate it.
> 
> This really could put me off of TUG for a while.  At least most people get it.  Some do not skip around the post and take what they want from it to make them think they know me.  All of "their" insinuations are completely wrong.
> 
> I will never vent on TUG about anything again.
> 
> Ron, you have really turned my opinion around of you.  You are too stubborn to admit you didn't even really read my post.



Bet you will, as you should be able to do as a TUGGER.  Just don't say you never will because it ain't gonna happen. 

Just like you, Ron, has a right to post and I doubt Ron cares about your opinion of him.  I remember when you first came on TUG, you had a good opinion of me.  However, when I couldn't take it any more in 2009 regarding the RCI bashing, I lost favor.  Oh, well.


----------



## am1

geekette said:


> Termination, for sure!  Threatening eviction is sick!!
> 
> can't say as to appropriateness for revoking licenses, tho.  I wouldn't think there is a moral's clause for them?



I would have called the police if employees were threatening to evict.


----------



## Rent_Share

She rented from a private party/small business in Colorado, an "authority" at the property was badgering her, she started to look for alternative accommodations.

More than one has posted about her "if you don't come to the presentation, you will have to leave" even to owners at other resorts


----------



## rickandcindy23

Something else that I should mention:  The gals at the desk made it clear that we had two units for the FIRST NIGHT only because of the email, but let's not forget that the inventory manager CANCELLED our second unit when they had to move people from building 1 for construction.  He saw two and assumed it was a duplicate because it was in just our names on our RCI exchange (which includes our kids' names as owners of all of our weeks), and I cannot explain how he made the mistake.  It's up to them to explain, yet they cannot explain more than that.  It's enough.   

So he/ she cancelled the reservation from the computer system.  The gals at the front desk told us we could have the two units for the night, but that we would have to check out of the unit in building 3 the next day, because it was assigned to someone else and would need to be cleaned.  WE still didn't have TWO Reservations, according to her.  They were just trying to satisfy us for the one night.  If the units were anywhere close, and we didn't have to drive to the other side of the resort for unpacking at 2:50 AM and put a toddler to bed, then we would have used the second unit.  

The women at the front desk should have had backup from the manager.  They did not and basically tattled to the GM about the situation and how that manager wasn't there.  The GM, I should look up his name to post it here, did everything right.  

Egret, I remember nothing about an issue with you over RCI and their treatment of me way back when, but I can assure you that RCI was telling me nothing changed with my trading power years ago, when it surely had.  I remember it clearly.  

Why would I blame RCI for this fiasco?  It wasn't their fault.  It wasn't Southwest's fault about the car seat.  Stuff happens, and it's how the management steps up that counts.  RCI did everything right, gave us separate relation #'s, etc.  

I cannot believe I always have to defend myself here when I have an issue.  
So apparently all I do is complain.  Okay.  I got it.


----------



## Twinkstarr

chriskre said:


> OMG Dave!  I do this exact same thing.  :hysterical:
> Glad to see I'm not the only paranoid person out there.



I do also, and have them in order, paper copy of flight itinerary, rental car and of course the paper trail for the resort confirmation. With having a Polish last name it is sometimes easier at a resort to just toss the confirmation on the desk for them to look up the name. 

We did have an RCI exchange(Wyndham pts) into Hemlock at Boyne. Because Bluegreen/RCI don't have a way of showing the unit on the exchange(long long story), there I am standing for 30 minutes while BG has to call RCI to see what unit I have. And this is checking in for NYE week!

 Front Desk manager apologized and gave us $50 credit to use at the resort. We own a summer week at the resort, so they knew us and were very sorry.


----------



## NHTraveler

Cindy,

If my comments came off as an attack, that was not my intention.  

I was simply saying it is best to have a printed confirmation with you no matter where you are going.  

I also was pointing out that Southwest, Wyndham, possibly RCI (not sure about this one) and even to a point, yourself, may have all played a role in what you had to go through.  

The above was only my observation on your original post.

Bill (NHT)


----------



## geekette

Rent_Share said:


> She rented from a private party/small business in Colorado, an "authority" at the property was badgering her, she started to look for alternative accommodations.
> 
> More than one has posted about her "if you don't come to the presentation, you will have to leave" even to owners at other resorts



She needs to be reported.  Has anyone done anythign about her?  Seems that based on what you posted previously, she does indeed deserve to lose her license.  

stop the madness!!!!  last thing we need is for non-timesharers to think body snatchers will throw you on the street if you don't play along.


----------



## Egret1986

*You're on vacation; stop crying and have some fun!*



rickandcindy23 said:


> I cannot believe I always have to defend myself here when I have an issue.
> So apparently all I do is complain.  Okay.  I got it.



Let it go and move on.  All this isn't going to change what happened.  It is a terrible way to start a vacation.  But only you can allow it to keep on impacting you and your family's vacation.

Why do you feel you always have to defend yourself?  You put a lot out here on TUG.  People comment one way or another.  That's what people do on forums.  I wasn't going to comment, but when I saw "I will never vent on TUG about anything again.", it just drew me in.  Probably shouldn't have let it, but I have shortcomings also. 

With over 15,000 posts, and you're not a Moderator; I think you're posting more than just complaints. 

You're allowing this to continue to fester and now you're dealing with folks commenting on your posts, and not everyone is always going to be in agreement with everything you post. 

It's a shame because none of it's going to change what happened at the start of your trip and you're letting this experience take your sunshine from you.

Hopefully, you can move on and enjoy your family time and take care of things when you get back home.


----------



## csxjohn

"...I will never vent on TUG about anything again..."

I hope when your vaca is over you reconsider.  We all learn by what others go through.  

We always carry printed copies of our confirmations and almost always call ahead of time to make sure we are expected.

The one time we did not call, you guessed it, they did not have anything in their system in our name.  My printed confirmation didn't matter because it never got in the resorts computer.

The resort was at 100% occupancy that week but we got a unit because the person who had traded his unit did not show up and it was there for us.  Everything got straightened out the next day but I will never show up again without calling ahead.  We were staying in motels for 3 nights before our check in and we just forgot about making the call.

Cindy, enjoy the rest of the vaca.


----------



## gnorth16

This thread makes me not want to say anything negative about anything....especially Wyndham. If I do I might get my tires slashed at the swimming pool tonight! 

As for requesting anything special at a resort, if you don't ask, you never know.  Why not try and get the best view, room, upgrade or whatever... I'm there to have MY VACATION the best it can be.  No apologies to anyone if I don't want the dumpster view.  If someone else is too shy/timid/polite/scared to ask for something, they have a better chance of getting the dumpster view than someone who does.


----------



## DeniseM

1) I agree that one should always take one's reservation documents with them.

2) However, that in no way excuses Bonnet Creek, and I personally have found their reservation system to be very ineffective and not user friendly!

3) I am visiting Bonnet Creek next year, and I can't wait to see if they try to pull the mandatory sales presentation crap with me.   

4)  All of you self-appointed moderators - knock it off.


----------



## Egret1986

*Self-appointed moderators!  Really?*



DeniseM said:


> 4)  All of you self-appointed moderators - knock it off.



Why?  Self-appointed don't get paid the big bucks that you're making.


----------



## Beefnot

gnorth16 said:


> This thread makes me not want to say anything negative about anything....especially Wyndham. If I do I might get my tires slashed at the swimming pool tonight!
> 
> As for requesting anything special at a resort, if you don't ask, you never know.  Why not try and get the best view, room, upgrade or whatever... I'm there to have MY VACATION the best it can be.  No apologies to anyone if I don't want the dumpster view.  If someone else is too shy/timid/polite/scared to ask for something, they have a better chance of getting the dumpster view than someone who does.



Oh, I definitely ask.  Don't expect, but definitely ask.  All they can do is say no, right?  

As for venting, I do believe there are lots to learn from the experiences of others.  I don't mind analysis and even highly critical analysis, but it is just irritating when Monday morning quarterbacks take a real condescending, judgmental tone on what you should/shouldn't have done.  My favorite line from Nicholas Cage in Honeymoon in Vegas: "I know that now. Okay?!" 

I didn't really see that so much in this thread, other than Ron's antagonism, which was of another flavor than Monday morning quarterbacking.  I see that all the time with the "Should I rescind?" posts.  Folks just pile on.


----------



## SOS8260456

The problem with online venting is that you can't just vent.  I vented a bit about my daughter's strange behavior before she left for college on another popular discussion board.  I left for the afternoon, next thing the thread is 8 pages long with posts from other recent first year college students reminding me how stressfull it is during this time in their lives, all the way to I am a horrible parent who raised my kids the wrong way.  I think the thread ended up being 14 pages.  After page 8 I gave them a quick update and then I stayed away for a good month because I was afraid to go back and see more posts about what I did wrong in raising her.

Hey, maybe Ron was having a bad day also.


----------



## geekette

Anyone can have a bad day, I have had my share and have taken pot shots or been meaner than I mean to be, given my innate sarcasm.  Easier online than in a room with my family.

Anything can happen on Tug and sometimes what seems antagonistic leads to thoughtful discussion and maybe a bit more learning about the human condition from another person's perspective.


----------



## DaveNV

Just to clarify:  I was not attacking Cindy in any way, shape, or form, and I sincerely hope my comments weren't taken to be critical of her.  I'd be really angry to be treated in such a way as she was.

But it's also good to know that I'm not the only printer-happy person here.   My family gives me a hard time about being so meticulous about my plans, but they're also first to give me props for making their vacations so smooth and easy.  

Dave


----------



## ronparise

SOS8260456 said:


> Hey, maybe Ron was having a bad day also.



No Im not going to cop out with a lame excuse like that.

But clearly I stepped over a line. 

So Cindy Im sorry if I misunderstood you. My original point in my post was that:

"You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar" and that when vinegar is called for you should make sure its directed where it can do the most good.

And then I suggested that treating the desk clerks like they were buffoons (your word, not mine) would probably hurt your case, rather than help it.

I would also add that alls well that ends well and You got your rooms and you got an apology and you got a gift basket. And I bet the next time we will all call ahead and bring our reservations, as well as that RCI secret number with us

I ask for favors and special treatment all the time, and I complain....a lot.  That you and me and others and maybe all of us do these things is not what I was railing against.  My hot button that you unwittingly pushed is the entitlement attitude (which I really cant stand) that I sensed in these words..

"this manager wanted to make our stay special".
"We are Wyndham Platinum owners"
"but it is NOT ENOUGH". 
"these two buffoons" 
"So YES, we did get a little special attention as YOU would also expect"

So if I incorrectly jumped to the wrong conclusion reading these comments,  Im sorry, you didnt deserve my venom

On the other hand I do believe that there is a special place in hell for folks that mistreat the waiters, reservations clerks, housekeepers, desk clerks maintenance staff. landscapers, pool cleaners, cab drivers, etc etc...people that we depend on to maintain our somewhat pampered lives when we are on vacation

Cindy,  I dont expect special attention...I sometimes ask for it and I almost always get it, but I dont expect it. And Im always pleased and surprised and appreciative, when I do. 


You might be interested to know you are not the only one misunderstood on these timeshare forums...I am too...Here's a personal message I got on another forum, from someone that posts here as well...I honestly dont know what I said or did to provoke it.  The message in about 24 point type was just this...
 {** Censored **} YOU

What do you think he really meant to put between the brackets.

Posting as much as I do and as opinionated as I am, Ive developed a fairly thick skin (I dont cry much) 

And thanks for the invite, it wont be this week but who knows, that knock on your door at Vistana Fountains (not Bluegreen Fountains), may be me. Ive got business in Orlando and drive there for meetings frequently...Next time one of your guests is mistreated at Bonnet Creek, let me know...Im only 3 hours away, and not afraid of a little confrontation in the sales room


----------



## Rent_Share

Second thoughts


----------



## bobby

I have had the confirmation collected from me at check-in once or twice.
Another vote for giving us the emergency phone number. What good is it to know that RCI has the coverage if we can't call them?


----------



## gnorth16

ronparise said:


> "You can catch more flies with honey than with vinegar" and that when vinegar is called for you should make sure its directed where it can do the most good.



Well said and so very true....


----------



## rickandcindy23

Whoops.  Messed up there.


----------



## Egret1986

*Guess it got lost in the sauce.  Here ya go.*



rickandcindy23 said:


> It's the regular number: 800-338-7777, and when RCI is closed, the option #1 is for emergencies, instead of for exchange-related business.





bobby said:


> Another vote for giving us the emergency phone number. What good is it to know that RCI has the coverage if we can't call them?



Definitely helpful info from Cindy, which may have never been known had it not been for this thread. 

As with Ron, there were some things said that finally tripped my trigger.  I "vented".

But as many others have stated, good information can definitely come out of others' "vents."


----------



## rickandcindy23

Again, everyone, there is no secret RCI emergency number.   It's the regular number, but the first option, #1, turns into an emergency extension # for RCI members, after hours.  

I never knew that before, and I wish the women at the front desk would have said, "Let's call RCI and get this straightened out." They didn't.

Okay, and so why do you think we were in the lobby for 90 minutes in the middle of the night, and why do you suppose the manager did not show his face?  The answer is we were too nice.  We were trying to handle it with kindness.  That's the truth.  We were tired and ready for bed.  We kept thinking the reservations were marked differently, because the manager had assigned our units to us.  We had no idea why one of our units disappeared.  I just wanted to be in the same location as the grandkids, because they like to come and knock on the door for Grandpa.  They are 5 and 2.  It's a game.  

By the way, the name of the gal who threatened our customer was not Antoinette, it was Katarina.  I thought I remembered it right but had to check TUG a bit further back.  So Katarina, not Antoinette.  I wrote about it when it happened.  It was one of my TUG complaints about Wyndham.   

This has been my soundboard since May of 2005.  I love TUG, but I don't get how this turned so sour.  I was only offended by one person here, truly.  

I always brought every piece of paper to our resorts, and I never needed them, so I stopped.  I thought of it as a waste of paper, but I will always have the paperwork with me from this day forward.  No one offended me for saying it.  It's what our daughter and Rick said immediately, when we had to log into our email in the lobby to forward our confirmations to Wyndham.


----------



## Rascalsmom

*Thx Cindy*

Cindy, thanks for the heads-up.  I am headed to Bonnet Creek a week from tomorrow with a similar scenario.  Two one-bedrooms for a week, and one 2BR rental for a couple of days to fill a gap.  

I need to get busy with some confirmation calls and printouts for my trip!  

Hope you're enjoying the rest of the trip.


----------



## ampaholic

Cindy

Please, keep posting exactly as you do - I enjoy reading your posts.

Please bring back your regular avatar as well. You have a good looking family.


----------



## chriskre

Wish we had a group hug smiley.  
Cindy, don't stop posting.  We'll miss you.


----------



## TUGBrian

keep it civil people...take that nonsense offline (or elsewhere)


----------



## Jim Bryan

*Keep pressing*

Cindy, I commend you for showing such patience in the face of gross incompetence. I would follow this up with Wyndham until you feel completely satisfied. You didn't do ANYthing wrong.


----------



## ctscribe

*Just imagine if it was an airline!*

Looks like everyone been has been thrust upon each other swords. Maybe it is time to end the thread. Please. Thanks.


----------



## am1

Jim Bryan said:


> Cindy, I commend you for showing such patience in the face of gross incompetence. I would follow this up with Wyndham until you feel completely satisfied. You didn't do ANYthing wrong.



Calling people stupid on the internet is probably not the best thing to do.  The front desk staff should have handled it better but I doubt they have much flexibility with the computer.  

It would be nice if the OP apologized to the front desk staff before check out.

They work very hard all hours of day dealing with lots of people.   Resort staff, especially at Bonnet Creek has always been helpful to me.


----------



## heathpack

am1 said:


> Calling people stupid on the internet is probably not the best thing to do.  The front desk staff should have handled it better but I doubt they have much flexibility with the computer.
> 
> It would be nice if the OP apologized to the front desk staff before check out.
> 
> They work very hard all hours of day dealing with lots of people.   Resort staff, especially at Bonnet Creek has always been helpful to me.



Sorry but suggesting OP apologize to front desk staff is silly IMO.

OP states she was polite and patient to desk staff at time of check in (and I believe her).  OP provided (via email) the necessary confirmations and the desk staff could not/would not understand what they were seeing even when it was explained to them.  It is the job of the front desk staff to understand & be able to read the various types of confirmations that they encounter.

OP later goes to an Internet forum not intended for Wyndham front desk staff and calls the desk clerk buffoons.  She did not state their names on a site like Tripadvisor, she put it here, on TUG, where timeshare owners go to share their experiences.  Perfectly valid thing to do IMO.  No apology necessary.  Yes you must be polite and well-behaved when working directly with front office staff.  But when you later are telling the story among friends, it's ok to call the exasperating desk clerks buffoons just once in a place you don't expect them to be listening.

Good lord, I can't believe how much interpretation has been injected into this story- how many TUGgers assumed this, that and the other thing about Cindy's motivations & actions.  She's just telling a story about bad customer service she got- a story that has a helpful take home message about an RCI emergency number, calling to confirm reservations, and bringing printed confirmation (which would not have helped in this case it seems, because desk clerks did not know what they were seeing).

Thanks Cindy for posting this story.  Ive learned from your experience and appreciate your taking the time.

Cheers!
H


----------



## Beefnot

am1 said:


> Calling people stupid on the internet is probably not the best thing to do.  The front desk staff should have handled it better but I doubt they have much flexibility with the computer.
> 
> It would be nice if the OP apologized to the front desk staff before check out.
> 
> They work very hard all hours of day dealing with lots of people.   Resort staff, especially at Bonnet Creek has always been helpful to me.



There is no reason to apologize for someone else's incompetence. That the staff have always been helpful to you is anecdotal, not empirical.  Good for you. But that in no way means that we can extrapolate and say therefore these two front desk night agents must have been good to Cindy. That's plain ridiculous.


----------



## am1

Beefnot said:


> There is no reason to apologize for someone else's incompetence. That the staff have always been helpful to you is anecdotal, not empirical.  Good for you. But that in no way means that we can extrapolate and say therefore these two front desk night agents must have been good to Cindy. That's plain ridiculous.



They could have done their job a lot better.  I feel that about a lot of people.  But I would not go on a public message board and use their names and say their were stupid and buffons.  

I said it would be a nice thing to do not that she had to or that I expected she would.


----------



## Beefnot

am1 said:


> They could have done their job a lot better.  I feel that about a lot of people.  But I would not go on a public message board and use their names and say their were stupid and buffons.
> 
> I said it would be a nice thing to do not that she had to or that I expected she would.



To clarify, what would the apology be for?


----------



## vckempson

Cindy's story reminds me of how airplane crashes happen.  It's rarely one thing but usually the culmination of several bad mistakes/failures that compound the problem.   Likewise, Cindy's level of anger and frustration was the result of many things going wrong, including...

1. Lost seat on airplane (dalays)
2. Non fuctional loaner seat (further delays)
3. Shopping for food essentials at midnight (that sounds fun... NOT)
3. cancelled 2nd confirmation because of constuction at one tower (who knew)
4. Late check in resulting in dealing with 2 night shift desk clerks (expected)
5. Not having confirmations (probably wouldn't have mattered)
5. Missing night manager (This one might have actually helped)
6. Not knowing there was after hours help from RCI. (definitely would help)

Clearly the brunt of the frustration was with the night clerks.  Unfortunately, this problem went beyond their ability, knowlege, or pay grade to resolve.  That Cindy received two rooms for the 1st night pending further resolution is really about as good as it was going to get.  

The tone of many posts, though is disturbing.  Cindy did NOTHING to deserve any criticism.  Come on folks, we all would have been miserably tired and cranky.  Too much so to have to deal with this problem at 1 a.m.  She only deserves compassion and understanding, which she fully gets from me.

BTW, I always carry paper confirmations of everything.  I've had car rentals want to charge me too much and I've seen people turned away at checkin who didn't have their exchange confirmations. (at Wyndham no less)


----------



## big1ed

*written confirmation*

I agree wholeheartedly with NHTRAVELER : "I had two relation numbers on my email confirmations, which I didn't print out because I NEVER NEED THEM."

I can not imagine going somewhere without this..... And traveling with a toddler at night? Hmmm....Perhaps your plans/itinerary could have been planned better...


----------



## am1

Beefnot said:


> To clarify, what would the apology be for?



For calling them idiots and buffons by name on a public website where many people that will interact with these employees in the future are members.


----------



## DeniseM

am1 said:


> They could have done their job a lot better.  I feel that about a lot of people.  But I would not go on a public message board and use their names and say their were stupid and buffons.
> 
> I said it would be a nice thing to do not that she had to or that I expected she would.



am1 - Since I have had to edit a number of your posts, including one in this thread, where you called people names, and said impolite things about them, I have to say that the evidence clearly shows that in fact you DO make similar statements yourself on the internet when you disagree with someone, and I haven't looked, but I'd bet that you've never posted an apology for any of them.

Furthermore, I believe that because you have a lot of rentals at this resort, it is difficult, if not impossible, for you to be impartial on this issue.

TUGBrian has posted above and asked people to keep it civil - I suggest that you follow his instructions, and let this go.


----------



## NHTraveler

I have no issue with people arguing or going off on anyone, when it becomes necessary.  However, I think when the front end staff is going by what their computers are telling them, they don't really have any other options.  It the night manager wasn't willing to come out anf help them, the manager is at fault.  

I recently (2012/09/22-2012/09/30) went to Wyndham La Cascada (review was done when I got back, but has yet to be approved) and I had no issues with most the people I cam in contact with...as expected.  I did have an issue with "Member Services" and I went to a scheduled meeting with them and it was like a bomb went off.  I couldn't stop myself.  We all know Member Services is another name for Sales and my (along with many others) biggest issues are with them, plus an incident at Cascada which was described in my review.  IMO, those MS guys got what they deserved.  That said, I haven't done this to any front end clerk, housekeeping, wait staff or the like.


----------



## am1

DeniseM said:


> am1 - Since I have had to edit a number of your posts, including one in this thread, where you called people names, and said impolite things about them, I have to say that the evidence clearly shows that in fact you DO make similar statements yourself on the internet when you disagree with someone, and I haven't looked, but I'd bet that you've never posted an apology for any of them.
> 
> Furthermore, I believe that because you have a lot of rentals at this resort, it is difficult, if not impossible, for you to be impartial on this issue.



I was unaware that saying what somebody did was low class was against TUG rules.  I am sorry.  

It is not about being impartial.  It is about understanding that the front desk staff here and elsewhere (especially the night shift) have to deal with a lot of problems where their hands are tied for what I am sure most would consider very low pay.


----------



## DeniseM

Then let's have a little refresher:



> Be Courteous
> As we read and respond to others, disagreements are inevitable. Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. *Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures.* Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs. Lively discussion is what the board is all about, but* that is no excuse for boorish behavior or bad manners.* We are assumed to all be adults. If you don't like a particular thread, stop reading it!


----------



## Beefnot

What does "behavior lectures" mean?  Providing an opinion about what one should or should not have done in a given circumstance?  Chastizing someone for bad manners? I dunno.


----------



## hypnotiq

:deadhorse:

Poor guy. He's taken so much abuse.


----------



## TUGBrian

if you cannot establish or comprehend a line between having a civil adult conversation, and resorting to insults/being deliberately abrasive....you should refrain from posting in threads like these.

hows that?


----------



## MFT

Can't threads be locked if the admin feels the initial issue has been commented on sufficiently?


----------



## Beefnot

TUGBrian said:


> if you cannot establish or comprehend a line between having a civil adult conversation, and resorting to insults/being deliberately abrasive....you should refrain from posting in threads like these.
> 
> hows that?



Brian, if you're responding to my question, then you're putting up a straw man.  Few, if any, would dispute that we should have a civil adult conversation (now whether we adhere to that guidance is another matter).  However even a civil conversation can contain behavior lectures in the way that I would define it.  I can civilly say that someone should have done so-or-so or that perhaps they should not try to act like so-or-so in the future.  So that was why I asked for clarification of the definition.


----------



## Beefnot

MFT said:


> Can't threads be locked if the admin feels the initial issue has been commented on sufficiently?



I say odds are better than 50/50 that's what happens in 5-4-3-2...


----------



## DeniseM

Beefnot said:


> Brian, if you're responding to my question, then you're putting up a straw man.  Few, if any, would dispute that we should have a civil adult conversation (now whether we adhere to that guidance is another matter).  However even a civil conversation can contain behavior lectures in the way that I would define it.  I can civilly say that someone should have done so-or-so or that perhaps they should not try to act like so-or-so in the future.  So that was why I asked for clarification of the definition.



My guess is that he is responding to am1's last post...


----------



## Explorer7

*Confirmation Number/letter no help on missing reservation*

Though the point has been made by others in this thread that the confirmation documentation does not always help at Wyndham when the reservation is missing from their system, during a stay at Bonnet Creek this summer and again at Kingsgat last week during normal check in hours the front desk could not find my reservation. The confirmation numbers on the printouts were of no use to them. The only way they could find my reservation at both locations was through my member number. BTW the missing reservation I had at BC was for a 3br Presidential unit in bldg 6 where I had placed a hold request for the specific unit as a Gold VIP benefit. 
They ultimately gave me a 4br pres in I think bldg 4 as a consolation after about an hour working with the front desk manager.  It was a really nice room with an incredible lake view. 
What is also kind of interesting is that I had a reservation in a 4pr pres in bldg 6 with a “greenery” view scheduled to follow the 3br pres stay, so a few weeks earlier I called BC to request a lake view and was told they can’t touch the presidential units in bldg 6. They did however while working with the front desk manager merge the 3br and the 4br reservations together for the bldg 4 4br pres unit for my entire stay. (I was surprised though pleased the bldg 4 unit was available)
Also though I placed no hold on the unit at Kingsgate when I called the resort before placing my reservation with a VC hoping to reserve a unit overlooking the pool area near the activity center the resort rep told me that I could only select a specific location with the resort because even in   I placed a hold request with the VC the resort had no way of knowing… So rather than debate the issue I just did it their way and got a decent room when I got to the resort. (Once they found my reservation through my member number)
Bottom line for me is that I will be sure to call ahead for all future stays at any of the resorts.
PS I just remember that I had a missing reservation this past June at Coconut Mallory too, once again the confirmation letter did not matter to them, they had to chase it down through my member number.


----------



## rapmarks

this is bringing back bad memories of a trip we took when our kids were young, one month traveling and staying in hotels on the East coast.  We had a reservation in Cambridge, near boston, we called to make it a confirmed reservation and arrived about 5 after 6.  the clerk said they cancelled it at 6, refuesed to check it, said they had no more rooms.  I am working from a pay phone in the hallway, and finally she found us a room, and it was a terrible room, right above the laundrey, and we had been there about an hour and a half.  No print outs, no computers, no cell phones at that time.


----------



## DaveNV

rapmarks said:


> this is bringing back bad memories of a trip we took when our kids were young, one month traveling and staying in hotels on the East coast.  We had a reservation in Cambridge, near boston, we called to make it a confirmed reservation and arrived about 5 after 6.  the clerk said they cancelled it at 6, refuesed to check it, said they had no more rooms.  I am working from a pay phone in the hallway, and finally she found us a room, and it was a terrible room, right above the laundrey, and we had been there about an hour and a half.  No print outs, no computers, no cell phones at that time.




You've just reminded me of a road trip I made back in 1974 from the East Coast to see Yellowstone Park for the first time.  We left a chain motel in Rapid City after staying the night.  The front office was very helpful in helping us secure a reservation at the same chain motel's location in West Yellowstone, right outside the park.  After an exhausting day's drive without any air conditioning at the height of August heat in a miserable Ford Pinto (yes, I survived owning one of those...) we arrived at the motel, tired, feeling grimy from the road, and ready for a good night's sleep.  And the motel had no idea who we were.

They checked into whatever they had to check their reservation system, and figured out the reservation the Rapid City motel made for us was at the chain's Gardiner, Montana location, just outside the *North *entrance to the park, not the West Yellowstone, Montana location, just outside the *West *entrance.  A difference of a couple of hours' drive, at least.  And of course, being the middle of August, there were NO rooms in town to be had. My then-wife was seven months pregnant, and we were traveling with two large dogs.   I was more than a teensy bit ticked off, you might say.  :ignore: 

I managed to keep my cool, and the "flies with honey" thing took over.  The motel manager took pity on us, and managed to come up with a half-remodeled room out back.  No carpet on the floor, no paint on the walls, but a reasonable bed and hot shower was enough for us. The next night they got us into a regualr room.  But I never did get my deposit back on the original room, even though the mistake was theirs.

Ever since, I've made it a point to confirm reservations in advance, if I have any doubt at all they'll know my name when I get there.  We laugh about the incident now, but at the time it was anything but funny.  

Dave


----------



## am1

DeniseM said:


> My guess is that he is responding to am1's last post...



I was having an adult conversation.


----------



## Don40

Beefnot said:


> Perhaps, but have you seen Don40's kid play? One word comes to mind: David Beckham. Okay, two words.
> 
> Don, just trying to help you out here.



Not trying to brag, but he score 3 to 4 goals a game and only scored one that day.  Yes it is a team sport, but having certain players make a difference.

I really wanted to point out the BC service has deteriorated from when they initially opened.  Been going there since tower one was opened.


----------



## CO skier

A couple of years ago someone posted with a similar check-in nightmare (here or on another site, I do not recall where).  She approached it from the perspective of, "No matter how bad timesharing can get, it is better than camping."

... not that there is anything wrong with camping, it just puts it in perspective.



Anyone with, "31 years of exchanges, many per year" (plus, presumably, other regular reservations) who has not experienced a lost reservation truly lives a charmed life.  (My first lost Wyndham reservation occurred within three years of purchase.  It ended happily (well, sort of ... the lost reservation was one of three and it was for my MIL:rofl, probably due to the fact we were checking-in at 2 p.m., so there were some options available to correct the error.  (And wouldn't you know it, that was one of the few times that I did not have a printout of my confirmation with me ... never again, especially at Wyndham).


----------



## ronandjoan

CO skier said:


> one of the few times that I did not have a printout of my confirmation with me ... never again, especially at Wyndham).



Not just Wyndham, we are in a Comfort Inn TONIGHT.  I have the print-out (always carry with, always call to confirm ahead. ) 

 I had called at 6 p.m. to confirm today.

Got here at 7:30 p.m.  Front desk guy could not find our reservation.  Said we had it in a differnet name maybe?

I gave him the print-out.  He looked at it for a long time.  Finaly he fumbled in the desk area for a long time and came up with some glasses!!!!

He looked at the paper again- I am sure he had never seen a Comfirt Inncom print-out before!

He finally gave us keys - and we went up: 2 beds in the room, instead of a king.

We went right down.  He said, that was your reservation.  I gave him the paper again, and said The reservation says 'King.'

He got out the glasses again!

He looked at it again for a long time.

finally, we had our room.

DH is going CRAZY -- not mad, just in disbelief shock!  And he could not understand one word the guy said, either!

So it happens everywhere.

Without our print-out we would not have a room, even at Comfort INn.


----------



## CO skier

A few years ago, I arrived at a hotel in Philadelphia with a reservation made through Expedia.  They did not have a reservation in my name.  I pulled the trip folder out of my briefcase and handed the clerk the printout of my confirmation.  She disappeared with it, then re-appeared in less than a minute ... type, type, type ... and handed me my room key cards.

Then there was the time I showed up at the Tahiti Vacation Club on West Tropicana in Las Vegas for an exchange (after a 450 mi. drive with wife and kids in tow, of course).  They did not have a reservation for me  (I sense, but do not need to see DW's laser-beam eyes, and the room temperature seems to be increasing).  I pulled out my confirmation, and the clerk said, "Oh, this is for the Tahiti Village on South Las Vegas Blvd" and gave me directions. (It was a MapQuest problem, but who knows how long it would have taken to sort out the situation without that printout).  (The Tahiti Village turned out to be much nicer for us than the Tahiti Vacation Club would have been).

Maybe it is like the old Candid Camera; "when you least expect it" you will need that printout -- can't hurt, at any rate.


----------



## SOS8260456

CO skier said:


> Then there was the time I showed up at the Tahiti Vacation Club on West Tropicana in Las Vegas for an exchange (after a 450 mi. drive with wife and kids in tow, of course).  They did not have a reservation for me  (I sense, but do not need to see DW's laser-beam eyes, and the room temperature seems to be increasing).  I pulled out my confirmation, and the clerk said, "Oh, this is for the Tahiti Village on South Las Vegas Blvd" and gave me directions. (It was a MapQuest problem, but who knows how long it would have taken to sort out the situation without that printout).  (The Tahiti Village turned out to be much nicer for us than the Tahiti Vacation Club would have been).



We had a similiar problem last year.  We drove from Orlando to Wyndham Ocean Blvd using Onstar to get us there.  Well, husband gave the address to Onstar as xxx Ocean Blvd, Myrtle Beach.   Wyndham Ocean Blvd is in North Myrtle Beach which we now know is a big difference.


----------



## kwilson

Either the clerks or the manager must (or should) have been aware of the RCI emergency number. It would have been a simple matter for them to call RCI to straighten it all out.


----------

